# Frog Morton Across The Pond



## sspolv (Dec 26, 2005)

Well, last night I decided to have a fine pipe, even though it was both snowing and raning at the same time (how this happens, I don't know at all). Popping into my tobacco stores, I chose a generously gifted tin of Frog Morton Across The Pond, donated by ShawnP (ya bastage ). It smells slightly like a good BBQ sauce, and I could almost taste its tangy hints of spice and sweetness. Stepping outside with a fresh packed pipe, I lit it. Probably only one of the few pipe bowls I've had so far that I don't get tongue burn within the first 5 minutes (I puff like a maniac, so sue me). It was an incredible mixture. Like it smells, it was slightly tangy with a wonderful underlying and subtle sweetness. It also had a bit of fiery spiciness to it, and was all around a satisfying smoke. Thanks to ShawnP, I'll more than likely be trying to buy this in increments more than 50g.

My rating?
A+

One of the best English blends I've had so far. Yummy yummy yummy, it's love in your tummy.


----------



## Mad Hatter (Apr 8, 2007)

I bought the FM sampler and this in my opinion was the best of the four Froggy tobaccos. It burns decently, tastes like an english and its not too strong and besides, it has a frog on the label. Would a frog lead us astray?


----------



## Mad Hatter (Apr 8, 2007)

Mad Hatter said:


> I bought the FM sampler and this in my opinion was the best of the four Froggy tobaccos. It burns decently, tastes like an english and its not too strong and besides, it has a frog on the label. Would a frog lead us astray?


After having smoked this a few more times I will definitely agree with my own comments from last week. This is definitely the best of the four Frogs. The flavors in this one really seem to be harmonious with each other and for me if any one thing stands out it would be the distinct sweetness of the virginias. I try to smoke this in a smaller bowl like my Sixtus or Stanwell 200. For me it is important to smoke it slowly and easily in order to keep those delicate flavors coming through. It seems if this one gets too hot, then all is lost. Definitely a good smoke but takes a little concentration and attention. Glad Froggy went across the pond and brought this home with him.


----------

